# Is there any point in natural IUI?



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

So tired of this rollercoaster just to have our family!!!!!

AMH level is 0.76, FSH is 8.12, E2 is 20. Is there any point in having a natural IUI? 


We have had 4 medicated cycles 2 cancelled for various reasons and 2 BFNs. I feel there is something to this notion that sometimes the fertility medication damages the eggs and their quality. I wonder if having a natural IUI might work better for us. 

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello there!
Im sorry you're feeling so disheartened. I cant really help but i just wanted to say i think anything is worth a try...
My hubby's sperm's motility is on the slow side and we were worried about it not being succesful but the embryologist at our hospital said its definitley worth a shot at least. I know it can depend if you have funding and how many times you can afford to try but i would try anything i could to have a child.

Good luck with your journey


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wishing you both luck Hun x x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope there is a point coz our first cycle is unmedicated.


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wanted to update...Saw the RE a couple days ago and he says that the AMH really only comes into it when they are trying to calculate how much stimulant to give you when having IVF or a medicated cycle. IE low AMH =higher dose of stimulant and vise versa. He does not think I will go into menopause sooner than I would have or anytime soon for that matter (Thank goodness!)  

He also said that AMH is just one indicator of the overall function of the reproductive system. The estrogen and FSH levels are also important and my levels for those tests were pretty good. 

Both tubes clear as well! So feeling much happier and positive. 

We are all systems go for unmedicated IUI with my next   OPK.

Good luck to all of you lovelies and thank you so much for replying!


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

